# Silly question



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fluval canister (I have a 105 and a 205) comes with an adjustable output. I believe it just makes the incoming/outgoing opening smaller when you turn the output down. My question is, will turning the output smaller hurt the motor? I find the 105 still too strong even after connecting it to UGF with 3" - 4" substrate (in a 8.5G shrimp tank), but don't want to reduce its life by turning the flow down.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would say no I have been running one for a couple of years on a planted tank turned to low. I am now running it on my saltwater tank on low never had a problem make sure you have a sponge or nylon on the intake if its just for shrimp otherwise the little ones will get sucked into the filter.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

pat3612 said:


> I would say no I have been running one for a couple of years on a planted tank turned to low. I am now running it on my saltwater tank on low never had a problem make sure you have a sponge or nylon on the intake if its just for shrimp otherwise the little ones will get sucked into the filter.


Thanks for confirming. My canister is connected to UGF, if shrimplets still find a way in then I'll think of something else.


----------

